# 3 dòng chum sành ngâm rượu được săn đón 2022



## ecoceramic (19/4/22)

Rượu hạ thổ bằng chum sành Bát Tràng là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho những người vẫn nghi ngại về những độc tố có trong rượu. Sử dụng chum sành ủ rượu không chỉ loại được andehit mà còn tăng hương vị trong rượu.

Hiện nay trên thị trường xuất hiện nhiều loại chum sành Bát Tràng với các tầm giá khác nhau. Vậy mua chum sành ngâm rượu ở đâu giá rẻ nhưng vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng về nguồn gốc?

Các loại chum sành giá rẻ nhưng vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng
Trên thị trường hiện tại có hai dòng chum sành giá rẻ chính: chum sành tráng men và chum sành không tráng men. Tùy theo mục đích của gia chủ mà lựa chọn loại chum thích hợp. Tuy nhiên, nếu sử dụng để ủ rượu, bạn nên chọn dòng chum sành không tráng men để đam bảo sức khỏe.




3 loại chum đang được ưa chuộng hiện nay có thể kể đến như:

Chum sành trơn

Đây là dòng chum phổ biến, vừa có thể ngâm rượu, vừa có khả năng trang trí sân vườn. Chum sành trơn được làm từ chất liệu đất sét tự nhiên canxi silicat nên chum có độ bền cao.

Chum sành trơn thường có ba loại: cổ nhỏ, cổ vừa và cổ to. Giá thành chum sành trơn khoảng 95.000 đồng với mẫu cổ bé, sức chứa 2 lít. Giá chum có thể tăng phụ vào loại và kích cỡ của bình.

Chum sành tài lộc

Nhờ việc nung nấu ở nhiệt độ nghiêm ngặt và chế tác hoàn toàn thủ công, chum sành lại lộc có độ dày thành 1cm. Khi ngâm rượu, chum không bị đổ mồ hôi, không ngấm nước cũng như không hao hụt rượu.

Chum sành tài lộc có nhiều kích thước như dòng chum trơn. Chum có giá 150.000 đồng với loại chum 5 lít và có thay đổi tùy theo kích thước của chum. Chum sành tài lộc phù hợp với gia đình có nhu cầu ngâm rượu thuốc hoặc dùng trong lễ tết, đám hỏi.

Chum sành họa tiết Đông Sơn Âu lạc

Kết hợp giữa nét văn hóa truyền thống và phương pháp nung đốt hiện đại, chum sành Đông Sơn Âu Lạc được chế tác công phu, cùng với quá trình nung nhiệt độ cao đã tạo ra một sản phẩm chum rượu vô cùng bền chắc, không rò rỉ, chịu được tác động lực mạnh.

Không chỉ dùng để ngâm rượu, chum sành họa tiết Đông Sơn còn có thể bài trí ở mọi không gian từ nhà ở, văn phòng cho đến sân vườn, thể hiện sự đẳng cấp cho người sở hữu. Chum có giá từ 590.000 đồng với cỡ 5 lít. Chum sành họa tiết Đông Sơn Âu Lạc là sản phẩm độc quyền tại Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh.


>>> Xem thêm: Top 3 mẫu chum sành ngâm rượu giá rẻ chất lượng tốt


----------

